# conneaut smelt fishing



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

wondering if anyone has been doing any good for smelt the last report i got was 2 weeks ago and nothing yet . 

thanks in advance


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

id like to get a bucket full myself this year, maybe when they come in we can gather at the wall and get em. just need the word their in. pm me if you would.


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm interested in getting a bucket full as well. Keep us informed.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ezbite said:


> id like to get a bucket full myself this year, maybe when they come in we can gather at the wall and get em. just need the word their in. pm me if you would.


good idea...I tried once so far..caught like 1...saw same....a local guys saif hes been out over 20 times in Conn. and Ash. and it s been slow(practically nothing)......keep everyone informed...can wait to get out there......s.f.


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

forget about these smelts i need eyes again mmaaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaa


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

everyone still waiting on the word go? looking to pick some smelt off.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

As of yesterday still nothing jack from snugg harbor said they are still not in he said with this weeks cold weather they may start picking them up just as the bay is ready to start freezing they should move in as they did last year maybe this weekend coming. 

If any one tries it out this week let us know..

Thanks


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

hey everyone -
I am new to posting on here, but I fish all over the place and as often as possible. One thing I have never done is the smelt fishing. Please let me know about it! Thanks.
Some of you might recognize my screen name from another popular fishing related site. I'm the same guy. 
-heron153


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

How do you fish for them???


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

binks61 said:


> how do you fish for them???


i fish for them with small trout hooks and maggots and ultra light .
Under lantern light draws them in but this year we may have to break a little ice to get them they will be here soon though i dont usualy go up till they start coming in good numbers but i will fish from 7pm till 12-1-2 am .when they come in you can fill 5 gal buckets 
its a good time and good for kids minus the cold. 
I will let you know as soon as i find out that they are in.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

We do good once ice is safe at snug harbor. Usually use ice shanty some use hunting blinds. Any thing to keep light off the hole so you can see them below ice. Usually some walleye and steelhead also. We go early 5-6 in morning and usually leave before 2 in afternoon. Like they said you get a lot when they hit. I use a vexlar to shoot through the ice a long with a little water and find them. Some time I use the camera to watch them. But when they start hitting good one rod is about all you have time for. A pinman jig with maggot or waxworm does best. Sometimes well drop a minnow and jig in another hole in case of walleye or steelhead. Will post also when they come in.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

anything yet?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

allwayzfishin said:


> anything yet?


I was wondering the same I havent been there for a long time......


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys, when do you have good ice in the harbors. It sounds like a good time but never thought it would be any good in the harbors. Can someone educate me. Thanks


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

How about a smelt update!! Have some time off between Christmas and New Years and want to spend it freezing.


----------

